# Would an all Mounted Chaos Warrior army work?



## Meleemadness (Jul 12, 2008)

I noticed that mounted marauders are troops....so is it feasible to make an all mounted army with those, giving them shields and light armor (losing their fast cavalry status). You could keep some as fast cavalry and some as medium cavalry ( i guess that is what they would be now). Anyway, with them and some chariots and the chaos knights and possibly dragon ogres; you would have a fast army that could get into combat and deny rank bonuses on the enemies flanks....use chaos hounds to do that.....and basically crush the enemy from the flanks and working your way to the center.

Anyway, do you think an entire army of chaos hounds, mounted marauders, chaos knights and dragon ogres would work?


----------



## The Sullen One (Nov 9, 2008)

While I can't speak with any certainty, there is at least one of GW's staff developing an all-mounted Chaos army for an internal competition, so if they can do it I guess you can, though obviously your only going to know for certain if you play a game or two.

In any event Good Luck.


----------



## Snorri O'dubhda (May 14, 2008)

I'm in the process of making an all mounted chaos army and from what I can see it is a viable choice. Although I will warn you, from what I can see the army will be very specialized, and with the large points cost will be very small, So I feel that you will have to be very tactically aware in order for it to be successful and dont expect to win every game with it as some armies it will be set up to counter it, shooting, high magic etc. but on the plus side will hit like a tone of bricks and will look great on the battlefield.
this way lies madness but will be sooooo much fun.
good luck


----------



## squeek (Jun 8, 2008)

Moved to tactics - squeek

I think it would be a reasonable army, I'm not sure if it would quite match up to a normal WoC army, but it should be able to cause a lot of trouble for most opponents. I would suggest you try posting a list up so that we can see what it looks like and give better advice.


----------



## Hudson (Jun 3, 2008)

as said above you would have very elite small units and a small army (depending on marauder numbers) 

against shooty armies you will suffer i mean if i fielded 40 handgunners i think it would hurt alot. plus taking flanks is very difficult if your whole army is aiming for it which they (apart from the knights maybe) will need it as against rank and file it will be tough.

but yea viable but will be hard to play and it does have large weaknesses as from my reckoning you would probably only be able to afford 5 knights which after these have been destroyed hounds and marauders will be quick to follow


----------



## Shaun_wi (Oct 8, 2008)

It is a viable army idea but you leave your force very one-sided. You miss out on the advantages that big blocks of troops can give (especially when those troops are chaos warriors)


----------



## neilbatte (Jan 2, 2008)

I've been looking at this as a tactic and as far as I can see it should work although the only way I have managed to get a decent number of units is by limiting characters which when your relying on marauder cavalry can be a bit risky. As long as you avoid the normal attrition type tactics and play more like a Dark elf it could work.


----------



## Critta (Aug 6, 2008)

I've been looking at this approach as well, and the only downside I can see is that you'll have next to no static combat resolution anywhere in your army.

As I see it, this means 2 things

1) You need to make sure you use the high speed of your units to enable you to remove your oppoenents rank bonuses with a flank charge.

2) One bad turn of rolling and it can all go horribly wrong.


Still - I'm tempted to give it a shot for comedy value


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

NEVER EVER give Marauders Shields and Light Armour - 4+ Armour Save, which against the Str 4 ranged attacks that are Prevalent in Fantasy now, are being reduced to 5+, or even 6+, thanks to the Armour Piercing.

Otherwise, yes. However, be aware that in your 2000 point army, having used all your Special Slots on Chaos Knights with Full Command, at minimum Size, you've used Half of your alloted points. 1000pts of Handgunners is a Lot.


----------



## MaidenManiac (Oct 2, 2008)

I would fit in 2-3 12 man marauder units with MoK and Flails. These guys are quite hitty but wont take a charge very well, but since your whole rest of the army is mounted they wont unless you play bad. As a support-charge unit they preform very well, and if you screw up somehow it costs 98 pts, aka no loss:biggrin:

Tbh I think that atleast mostly mounted is the way to go as WoC. 
You have no shooting:threaten: (Hillcannons and the odd throwing doesnt count)
You have no skirmishers:angry:
You have no flyers:ireful2:
In short: You can not control movement unless you have lots of mounted units. You can not do shit in the shooting phase even if you want to.
Unless you have magic in the list you cant do shit in that phase either.

Playing a 1 phase army, like foot-slogger chaos warriors will leave you outmatched 3 out of 4 phases in the game. That will leave you fucked in the 4th phase too since you'll never be able to fight on your terms, which means loss.
The idea Vaz has posted about fuckloads of Marauders might work simply due to insane numbers, but then there's the "paint all that shit part" too:cray:


----------



## Critta (Aug 6, 2008)

Vaz said:


> NEVER EVER give Marauders Shields and Light Armour - 4+ Armour Save, which against the Str 4 ranged attacks that are Prevalent in Fantasy now, are being reduced to 5+, or even 6+, thanks to the Armour Piercing.


If I was giving marauder horsemen shields and armour it would be less for the armour save and more to lose them the fast cavalry rule so they could get a rank bonus.

In an all mounted chaos army you're going to be very lacking in static combat res - having a unit of 15-18 marauder horsemen to give you that nice +4 static combat res (2 ranks, standard, outnumber) would be just the ticket to breaking some of the harder units your opponent might throw at you. Combine them with a flank charge from some chaos knights to pretty much certainly break a unit...

Plus if he's firing his S4 AP weapons at your marauder horsemen - this means he's not firing at your chaos knights or other more killy stuff


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Ranks = Not attacking. When your basic model is 20pts, you don't want ranks. Miss out on 5 Str 5 Attacks, because you want static resolution? Bad idea.

It's why you use all Cavalry armies, as they are a challenge. If you're looking for ranks, you're not playing them right. FULL STOP.

Maneuvre your troops so you have your Knights in the front, to take the Challenges, and kill champions, with your flankers being Marauders. Movement is far more important in an all cavalry army, instead of in an Anvil and Hammer of the rest of Chaos, when you can steam roll Knights forward, kill and hold up until your Warriors can Charge. However, Cavalry is far easier to defend against, with a staggered line, with either end shielded by War Machines.

To win with all Cavalry, you'll need a lot of practise - and experience a lot of losses, as each army has different counters.


----------



## Critta (Aug 6, 2008)

The marauder horsemen I'm looking at for that role come out at a few points less per model depending on how I want to arm them, not sure how you get upto 20pts/model for these, but there's gotta be wasted points there somewhere (my guess would be throwing axes that they'll never use).

...Edited out...

However to your ranks = not attacking - I'd argue that:

a) Marauder horsemen attacks aren't all that anyway. I wouldn't trust 5 or 6 STR 5 attacks to beat an enemy unit with any reasonable static res. With 15, you have unit strength 30 - should be enough to get you outnumber - so even against a fully ranked enemy unit or 20-25 you're looking at +4 static res on each side (them: +3 ranks, standard you: +2 ranks, standard, outnumber) . You will have charged so it just comes down to who does the most damage which barring ASF or opponents with multiple attacks means you just need to kill 3 models in order to guarantee winning the combat. Add a fear causing lord and the 15 marauder horsemen suddenly don't look as silly as you make out.

b) You can't get more than 6 frontage of your own unit into the front of an enemy unit, with cav armies you don't have the units to engage all along the line, so I'd always look for a concentrated push at one end then try and roll them up - ranks help with this by making sure the dice don't need to be favouring you in order to do it.

c) As you've already impled, marauder horsemen die in droves. By having 15-18 you have insurance that they will in fact get one decent charge, or more during the course of the battle.

d) I'd take more chaos knights, but with special choices being limited, I need another cavalry unit which can be thrown into the front of a ranked enemy without worrying that it'll just get slaughtered. Something that would happen with a non-ranked marauder horsemen unit. 

All in all - it seems we have different opinions on the subject, however I'd quite like to hear some reasoning behind your opinions as I think I've made some fairly valid points in this post.

20 points was Vaz keeping the points cost of individual models vague, please do not post exact points costs of individual models it is against GW IP and forum rules - squeek


----------



## MaidenManiac (Oct 2, 2008)

Its no real problem to make Mounted Marauders killy nuff in CC as a huge unit. Toss in an Exalted and your problems are gone 
Knights dont need help, a unit like this would so put a hero there!


----------



## jigplums (Dec 15, 2006)

actually all mounted armies work very well i n my experience, and warriors of chaos should really be no different. also although individual models may be more expensive you still end up with as many units as the enemy. If your models cost 2-3 times a rank and file then against there units you should be pretty even. the key is making sure you break what you need to, knowing the strength of what your units can reasonably acheive. Anytime you may struggle, you flee. putting a character in those units of marauders will help out making sure you do whats needed. 
Also a juggernaught in your chaos knights unit is a great way of getting some magic res whilst keeping magic items points freed up, however there the unit that needs the help of a character the leats. That unit therefore becomes the one you use to smash those really tough units


----------

